# information about rashid latif medical college



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

okay, so i was checking IMED for recognized colleges and i found out that there is this college rashid latif medical college which is listed there. does anyone know about this college or has any information about it?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> okay, so i was checking IMED for recognized colleges and i found out that there is this college rashid latif medical college which is listed there. does anyone know about this college or has any information about it?


Alhumdulila i was offered admission in rashid latif last year for MBBS, but due to financial constraints, was unable to join.
A very outstanding medical college started in december 2010 by the world renowned doctor Rashid Latif.
the best thing is that it's one of the 5 private medical colleges of lahore included in IMED & it's the key necessity if u r willing to go for USMLE / PLAB tests in future.
its campus along with Hameed Latif hospital is located at the junction of districts lahore and qasoor. 
:happy:


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Which r da rest of4 private med clgz listed in imed??


----------

